# The Houston Orchid Society Show



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

This was my table plus two friends added some plants.










Closeup of plant entries- one of Jay's plants, Luther Pass




roth from June's Orchids




P Berenice








Kemp Tower




Susan Booth








The plant in the front left is Holly's Toni Semple




P Mustache


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

P philippinense 'Alford' (In the background is a roth of Jay's)




Another of Jay's P. Liberty Taiwan




moquettieanum X delenatii




P. Bel Royal




dianthum




Maudiae ' Magnificum'




Phrag longifolium var. hincksianum




pearcei




Phrag Schroderae




Hanne Popow


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Now for PotteryChef's table (Doug)
Sommer's Phil




































wilhelminae




William Ambler


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Doug's awarded Berenice (HCC)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

They pulled this Sergent Eric for award consideration but passed on it








I thought it was nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Holly also had a Paph urbanianum but missed getting a closeup


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, a lot of great blooms !!!! Bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Potterychef (Apr 26, 2012)

Great photos Rick, what a good time. A bummer to have to back to our real jobs! Already looking forward to our show next year! Doug


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> moquettieanum X delenatii


Multi's!? - Eh, that's what they're supposed to do. This, my amigo , is GREAT growing!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Eric.....Yep Doug..back to work we go


----------



## Shiva (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I would have loved to be there! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2012)

nice, but where are the phals? oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> nice, but where are the phals? oke:



What's a phal????


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, Rick -- that was an amazing show. Great displays and fantastic flowers.

Maybe I'll move to texas.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow, Rick -- that was an amazing show. Great displays and fantastic flowers.
> 
> Maybe I'll move to texas.



Don't forget to bring your plants! .....Oh, eerr maybe your hubby too


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Don't forget to bring your plants! .....Oh, eerr maybe your hubby too


 Not to worry. I wouldn't go without him!


----------



## Marc (May 3, 2012)

Wow, thats a lot of very nice slippers!


----------

